# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Four, Five and Eight-String Electrics >  Flirting with the 5-string mandolin (again)

## digitalshrub

Hey all, I know there are a bunch of threads similar to this, but bear with me.

I mostly play 8-string acoustic mandolin. (That's already a lie; I guess my main mandolin in my band these days is a Nat'l RM1 with hot plate. I digress). A few years back, I had a 5-stringer made custom by Mann. It was truly a thing of beauty, made to my exact specifications. Trouble was, I just never dug the sound of it. I'm too much of a journeyman to suss out whether or not it was the instrument that didn't jibe with me, or if -- perish the thought -- 5-string electric mandolin just wasn't my thing. Hoping I'd get a change in tone, I swapped out the rail pickups for strat-style pickups. It still didn't mesh with my ear; the tone always sounded kinda "farty" or "flabby" to me. No offense to Jon, his instruments are incredible crafted. This thing was gorgeous, and had a fantastic feel to it. But ultimately, I decided to part with it.

Cut to now: I've been taking jazz guitar lessons and really, really digging it. Been applying my lessons to the mandolin, and I want a sound that's a little, well, jazzier than my current arsenal of lil' hatchets. Something that could handle some gypsy jazz or western swing. Always been a big fan of Tiny Moore, but yeah, any instrument modeled after his is a little out of my price range. Despite previous experience, I'm into the idea of a 5-string, maybe a 4-string. The old Fender Mandocasters are sexy as hell but a little too pricey (and did they only make 4-strings?)...the newer FM-60E's have a pretty decent look (I'm not nuts about the f-hole) and can be nabbed for fairly cheap. And then another part of me has always craved an 8-string Harmony batwing, even though I know it's a different sound.

Since I broke the bank on the Mann, I'm leery of spending too much. Around 800-1300 seems more responsible, especially since it's unlikely I'll be playing this style of music live anytime soon. I could maaaaybe save up for a vintage Mandocaster, but if I'm going to spend that much money, I could instead get two electric mandolins (a 4- or 5-string and an 8-string). MAS personified, over here.

Of course, getting my hands on any of these instruments to test them out is part of the really great, totally-not-frustrating challenge.

If anyone has suggestions or thoughts, I'm all ears. Thanks in advance!

----------


## mrmando

Cafe sellers and some dealers will sell instruments on approval, but shipping them back and forth can add up. 

I gather that Guitar Center's approval process is astoundingly liberal: you can try an instrument out for something like 30 days if I'm not mistaken. And if you return it, it doesn't need to go any further than your local Guitar Center, so you needn't pay for shipping more than once. 

Granted, there aren't that many electric mandolins on offer at Guitar Center.

----------


## Tavy

_CAUTION: financial self interest and crazy self-promotion follows.... you have been warned!_  :Smile: 

My next 5 string electric will be in that price range - it's currently tucked away until the end of the month waiting for finish to cure before sanding out and top-coating.  Compared to the first prototype that I posted about here (sorry can't find the thread right now, but the videos here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPrWo5m-OtM), it's been reconfigured with a shorter neck (to put the pickup in a more favourable location for a thicker sound) and more hollow body for hopefully.... a jazzier/cooler sound.  What I haven't decided yet is whether to cut a hole for a second pickup - I was very taken by the sound I got from 2 blended pickups on this 'zouk, but whether that translates to a 5 string mandolin is another matter... so much still to learn about these:

----------


## Tom Wright

I'm glad to know you are tinkering with short-neck designs, as Tiny Moore's Roberts is. Definitely include a second pickup, even if you rarely use it. I recommend a location of about (or smidge under) 1.5" from the bridge for treble pickup and 4.5" from the bridge for bass. This is referencing the center line of a single-coil. I have stacked singles on all four of my amplified instruments, and the fact I have identical pickups on four different instruments means I can hear real differences in wood and pickup location.

My Ryder has a bolt-on maple neck, whose compliance I think gives it more of the Fender tone, even though the body is a Les-Paul-style maple over mahogany. My Almuse is sapele, a very hard wood, and the tone is somewhat harder than the Ryder, a  bit less resonant in feel. It feels more Gibson-like in response, even with single-coil pickups. The Buchanans, with the same pickup (but different location), have a big sound, and a different attack. There is less "pop" and a a more spread attack, although total sustain is longer on the solids.

An interesting result is the acoustic instrument, with the same string gauges and  scale length, has a more solid, less rubbery  bottom, than the Almuse, which is also a 10-string. I think the compliance  of the top softens and spreads the attack to make it less of a splat. I am finding the amplified Buchanan a very satisfying sound for solo play as well as duos or trios without drums. (In a loud drum band I'd use a solid body for the more focused tone.)

One more thing---I find I need a large cut at around 1200 Hz for the Buchanans to not sound harsh and it helps the solids to sound less toy-like, also.

----------

lenf12

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

> _CAUTION: financial self interest and crazy self-promotion follows.... you have been warned!_ 
> 
> My next 5 string electric will be in that price range - it's currently tucked away until the end of the month waiting for finish to cure before sanding out and top-coating.  Compared to the first prototype that I posted about here (sorry can't find the thread right now, but the videos here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPrWo5m-OtM), it's been reconfigured with a shorter neck (to put the pickup in a more favourable location for a thicker sound) and more hollow body for hopefully.... a jazzier/cooler sound.  What I haven't decided yet is whether to cut a hole for a second pickup - I was very taken by the sound I got from 2 blended pickups on this 'zouk, but whether that translates to a 5 string mandolin is another matter... so much still to learn about these:


I'd be interested, if I was asked, about such a thing, providing it was octave like this - sense it's not?
that zouk is awesome.

----------


## Kenny A

I can only speak for myself, however, about 20 months ago I became smitten with a fender 4 string my wife and daughter gave to me as a retirement gift.  It took a really good setup and some different offset barrels for the headstock/bridge and now the intonation is dead on and it plays like butter.  About a year ago I purchased a BlueStar 5 string mandoblaster and found my new favorite instrument.  With reverb, chorus and a couple of effects pedals I'm in harmony heaven.  I was burned once purchasing a Fender FM60E unseen from Guitar Center (the neck was warped bad) but they refunded my money including shipping, so no harm, no foul.  I still had the yen, however for the Fender FM60E, and have ordered one just a few days ago off Reverb.  Hopefully lightning won't strike twice and this one will be a go.  If I were you, I'd go for it and get that five string....have some fun with it.  If you find a good used one, you can't lose much money.

----------


## Thumbler

I also enjoy the 5 string Blue Star Mandoblaster. I found that moving from 4 strings, or 8, to 5 strings made sense to me when playing melodies with some 3 string chords, and that the extra 5'th was an accessible, almost natural, playground.
I still struggle with playing chords because I don't easily incorporate a fifth string so sometimes it's sort of gets in my way.
I like the sound and playability of the Mandoblaster. It's @ $650 new at Elderly Instruments. I'd like to try their 4 string.

----------


## digitalshrub

> I still had the yen, however for the Fender FM60E, and have ordered one just a few days ago off Reverb.  Hopefully lightning won't strike twice and this one will be a go.  If I were you, I'd go for it and get that five string....have some fun with it.  If you find a good used one, you can't lose much money.


Thanks, Kenny. I'll be curious to hear how your second FM60E goes. That's how I'm leaning now. 

Those Blue Stars sound cool, but...I dunno, I realize I'm picky, I just prefer an emando that doesn't look as much like a little guitar.

----------


## JeffD

I recently purchased a Fender FM60E. I am loving it. I like the feel a bit better than my Blue Star mandoblaster, which I am letting go.

----------


## Tavy

> I'd be interested, if I was asked, about such a thing, providing it was octave like this - sense it's not?
> that zouk is awesome.


The one tucked away drying at present is a 5 string _mandolin_ (CGDAE on 14" scale), I'm hoping to build a couple more 'zouks starting in April - one like the last one, and one idea that's been nagging at me is for a short scale OM on something like a mandolin sized body - sort of an ultra-portable mini-zouk.  But first I have a couple of acoustics to build... just scrapped one body because it's not right which certainly doesn't help the schedule  :Frown:

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

> The one tucked away drying at present is a 5 string _mandolin_ (CGDAE on 14" scale), I'm hoping to build a couple more 'zouks starting in April - one like the last one, and one idea that's been nagging at me is for a short scale OM on something like a mandolin sized body - sort of an ultra-portable mini-zouk.  But first I have a couple of acoustics to build... just scrapped one body because it's not right which certainly doesn't help the schedule


was round at Paul Shippey's yesterday, and he showed me pics of a zouk he once built (he only builds pure acoustic these days, so nobody get excited please!) that was as he put it "what a rickenbacker mandolin type instrument should have looked like"... it was stunning. There's a lucky person somewhere in europe with that beast!

----------


## Magnus Geijer

I love the five-string. Barely play anything else at this point.

----------

Chinn

----------


## Tavy

> I love the five-string. Barely play anything else at this point.


That sounds outstanding !  :Smile:   What's the scale length and tuning - high B or low C on the 5th course?

----------


## Magnus Geijer

Thanks! It's a GDAEB at 18.5".

----------


## Verne Andru

I nabbed an FM60E off Guitar Center years ago for peanuts. I had to put a ton of work into it to get it where I wanted it, but it was well worth it. Here's a build thread I posted that should have some audio clips as well:

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...ktop-make-over

"That" jazz sound comes from a humbucker placed as close to the neck/12th fret octave as possible. I believe Tiny's Bigsby was something like 17 frets, which put the neck pickup much closer to the octave than my 60E with 19.

I get a really descent jazz tone from my neck pickup with the tone rolled down a bit, and a rocking lead tone with the bridge pup wide open. I also really like the nasally out-of-phase tones I get.

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Joel Glassman

Did you go to a music store and play the 5 string through a variety of amps?
IMO there is no way to judge an electric instrument without doing it.
The rest of this is my opinion as an experienced e-mando player/"builder",
going for a clean mellow tone. Avoiding harshness...
You generally need humbuckers in the neck position to get a good
electric mandolin tone. Certain "rail" pickups are completely unsuitable
for electric mandolin: "Hot rails" and single coil sized pickups. I'd suggest 
Lawrence humbucker size rails ie. L-500. From this site:
http://www.billlawrence.com/ There is another company called Bill Lawrence
selling similar looking pickups. I wouldn't use their products.
Any rail humbucker used for jazz guitar is also suitable.

----------

lenf12

----------


## Dave Greenspoon

+1 on the Wilde Bill twin blade; I found the LS45 perfect for Bessie, the Kentucky 300 I had for a while. Those Lawrence pickups give off amazing sound, and wow could Bessie scream when she wanted to let loose.

----------

DavidKOS, 

lenf12

----------


## lenf12

Thanks Tom for sharing your very practical experience in the above post from 2/24 (1500 Hz cut?, ok). I'm also learning a lot from the rest of you (Joel, Tavy, Dave, Verne, et al) about how you get the sound you seek. I have a cheapo Morgan Monroe Tele style mando and your pickup suggestions and advice is much appreciated. It's an 8 string emando, not a 5 string as the thread title reads but I hope to try out some new pickups in the near future. Cheers!!  :Smile: 

Len B.
Clearwater, FL

----------


## digitalshrub

> Did you go to a music store and play the 5 string through a variety of amps?
> IMO there is no way to judge an electric instrument without doing it.
> The rest of this is my opinion as an experienced e-mando player/"builder",
> going for a clean mellow tone. Avoiding harshness...
> You generally need humbuckers in the neck position to get a good
> electric mandolin tone. Certain "rail" pickups are completely unsuitable
> for electric mandolin: "Hot rails" and single coil sized pickups. I'd suggest 
> Lawrence humbucker size rails ie. L-500. From this site:
> http://www.billlawrence.com/ There is another company called Bill Lawrence
> ...


Thanks for your response, Joel. If you're referring to my Mann hatchet, I did indeed play it thru a variety of amps. Granted, it had hot rails in it initially, and strat-style single coils later on. I was still trying to get a rock sound out of it back in those days, and wasn't considering humbuckers. I agree with you that 'buckers will get me closer to a jazz sound. 

Seems like the Fender FM60E makes the most sense for somebody like me who's hoping not to spend oodles of cash on an instrument that he struck out with in the past. I'll def look into those Lawrence pickups; I own a '75 Gibson Marauder with his unique pickups in there, and I'm a huge fan of 'em.

----------


## Joel Glassman

Another benefit to the Bill Lawrence pickups is the price. Only $45.00.
These: http://wildepickups.com/Wilde_Bill_s_Twin_Blades.html
Not these: http://billlawrenceusa.com/

----------


## digitalshrub

> I nabbed an FM60E off Guitar Center years ago for peanuts. I had to put a ton of work into it to get it where I wanted it, but it was well worth it. Here's a build thread I posted that should have some audio clips as well:
> 
> http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...ktop-make-over


Thanks, Verne. That was an excellent thread. I loved hearing the audio samples from your FM60E, she sounds great! Sadly I don't think I'm handy enough to attempt those mods m'self.

----------

Verne Andru

----------


## Kenny A

The OP, digitalshrub, asked for my comments after receiving the Fm60e I was waiting on delivery, so I thought I would add my 2 cents, but with inflation etc, that's now a nickel, I believe.  I received it about 10 days ago but waited two days to attempt any changes due to the 2 day trial period.  There was a slight bow to the neck and I did a slight truss rod adjustment and the bow disappeared.  The functioning truss rod came as a surprise as the first one I purchased and returned did not have a truss rod.  There must have been a period where truss rods were used. Maybe if Martin from emando.com reads this he could give the history of the truss rod use.  The strings were badly corroded and appeared to be years old so the first task was to give it a thorough cleaning (it was absolutely filthy) and install a new set of emando flatwound strings.  (fwiw, I use his strings on all my electrics).  After some nut filing, and much tweaking with the bridge, it was playable with acceptable action.  There was only one cosmetic issue that could not be corrected with polishing coumpound and elbow grease, but with a touch up pen from Stew-Mac, it's now nearly invisible.  I love the appearance; it looks like it just rolled off the assembly line.  It feels good in my hand with the exception of the neck finish.  The high gloss slows my hand movement up and down the neck, making the use of baby powder necessary.  As I said, the action is acceptable but not as low as my Bluestar Mandoblaster.  It would require modification of the bridge saddles, I believe, to lower it further and I might attempt it if I decide to keep the instrument.  I'm not wild about the sound.  My Bluestar has a very mellow, warm tone while the Fender has that twangy typical Fender sound.  Kind of a Mel Tormey vs Steven Tyler.  Both sounds have their place.  I try to use it an hour or so each day in an attempt to grow accustomed to the voice, but so far I end up back on the Bluestar.  The Bluestar has a funky, bordering on ugly, ugly appearance but sounds oh so sweet with classical and jazz.  If I decide to keep the Fender as a player, I will definitely have to change the pickups to accommodate my old, somewhat worn out ears and I'll have to modify the saddles to lower the action.  That's my uneducated opinion so far, digitalshrub.  On a scale of one to ten it gets a 9 on appearance, a 7 on playability, and a 5 on sound produced.  My Bluestar gets a 2 on appearance, but a 9 on sound and playability.  It you've not yet made a selection, I hope my two cents (oops, a nickel) helps.  However, If you've already made a choice, consider my ramblings to be the senile drivel of an old man with far too much time on his hands.

----------


## digitalshrub

Many many thanks, Kenny. That was helpful indeed. 

Especially regarding the tone on the FM60E. I'm feeling fairly certain that for a 5 stringer, I'm going to want a warmer tone more akin to what it sounds like you get from your Bluestar. I agree that the appearance of the Bluestar instruments isn't very appealing (to me), though. Hmmm. 

Meanwhile, I'm feeling keen to get a passable 4-stringer as well, with a more "Fender" tone. The "Mando-Strat" reissues, with a little saddle work, might be just the ticket. I spent most of last night scouring thru old threads on here re: the Mando-Strat. I'll probably hold off on the FM60E in favor of saving up for a middle-tier 5-string.

----------


## Kenny A

I can help you on that 4 string Mandostrat as that was my first e-mando.  I sent that one out for a pro setup and he did A bang up job.  The action is low and fast and by using some offset barrels in the bridge it has perfect intonation.  The voice is typical Fender as you would expect.  I've seen some great prices from time to time and they don't seem to sell quickly so maybe you can get a good deal.  It's a good instrument to add to the herd.

----------


## digitalshrub

Sweet! Thanks, Kenny. Yeah, the idea of getting a used reissue Mando-Strat (I still really just wanna call these Mandocasters, but I know about the Eastwood thing) just hit me a few days ago. I was absorbed in drooling over the vintage ones, but there seems to be relatively little point (or reality, for me) in dropping 2.5K for something like that. 200-300 for a reissue is vastly more feasible, and wouldn't get in the way of a slightly fancier 5-string purchase. I'm glad to hear the reissues sound good and play well.

----------


## mrmando

I'll try to find time to take a look at the six FM60Es currently sitting in the barn, as well as archive photos, and see if I can discern anything useful about when truss rods appeared. 

First two digits of the serial number are the production year, if I'm not mistaken. Most of them made between 1999 and 2001.

The best-sounding FM60Es I've come across have something in common: they had replacement pickups.

I agree with Kenny that the flatwounds make a difference.

----------

Kenny A

----------


## digitalshrub

Thanks, Martin. 

In the meantime, I successfully scored a Mando-Strat reissue from eBay for a smidge under 300 -- not too shabs. Unfortunately, I won't have it before NYC gets hit with a blizzard tonight, but I'm stoked to check it out. 

So, I wound up with a 4-stringer after all. This'll help me determine whether or not a snazzy jazzy 5-string is in my future.

----------


## Kenny A

That's a decent instrument to start off with, digitalshrub.  It will give you a great idea if electric is the way you want to go or not without breaking the bank.  I'm still messing around with the Fender fm60e and undecided if I want to upgrade it or let it go toward a custom piece from one of the small builders her on the cafe.  Good luck to you.   Ken

----------


## Dave Greenspoon

Congrats on the score. FWIW, the stock bridge on those are underwhelming. Andrew Jerman, a builder and cafe member, used to have replacement bridges available for the mando strats at one time. It's worth asking him! NFI on my part, just a fan of Andrew and his work. That said, have fun building your rig!

----------


## digitalshrub

> Congrats on the score. FWIW, the stock bridge on those are underwhelming. Andrew Jerman, a builder and cafe member, used to have replacement bridges available for the mando strats at one time. It's worth asking him! NFI on my part, just a fan of Andrew and his work. That said, have fun building your rig!


Thanks, Dave! Indeed, in my scouring of old threads on here, I gathered that the bridges on these reissues (and the originals) leave quite a bit to be desired. In fact, I imagine I would have eventually picked y'all's brains about upgrading...so thanks for mentioning Mr. Jerman, I'll be sure to reach out to him!

----------

Dave Greenspoon

----------


## digitalshrub

> I'm still messing around with the Fender fm60e and undecided if I want to upgrade it or let it go toward a custom piece from one of the small builders her on the cafe.  Good luck to you.   Ken


I'll be interested to hear how that shakes out for you, Ken. I've upgraded the pickups in almost every electric guitar I've owned (the notable exceptions being the aforementioned Gibson Marauder with those crazy Bill Lawrence pups, and my Baja Telecaster), and it felt like an improvement each time. Emando tone -- perhaps by virtue of there being fewer players and fewer examples in popular music -- seems to be a more elusive thing, with fewer "rules" or "norms", and therefore less consensus about how to improve pickup tone. At any rate, I'm looking forward to messing around with my Mando-Strat when it comes in, and further geeking out with you guys about the virtues of various 5-string builders (those J.L. Smith models are starting to tempt me...).

----------


## mandroid

Penta Systems P5, Steve Ryder slimmed down the baseball bat like neck, to be more like his 5 strings, 

then replaced the 5 bridge pieces with RMC piezo divided pickups and a 2nd jack to hook up  to guitar synths..

I liked my CGDA 4 string.. found the Roland guitar synth has nothing above the highest note on an electric guitar,

Which is  not that far up on the E string on a Mandolin.. (i expect adding a piano synth will go higher )




 :Whistling:

----------


## digitalshrub

> Penta Systems P5, Steve Ryder slimmed down the baseball bat like neck, to be more like his 5 strings, 
> 
> then replaced the 5 bridge pieces with RMC piezo divided pickups and a 2nd jack to hook up  to guitar synths..


That sounds pretty wild, mandroid. I like the look of some of those Ryders, esp because they don't resemble toy guitars. Doubt I'd have much use for MIDI application and such, but it is nice to see an emando maker who's forging new technological territory.

My Mando-strat/caster is scheduled for delivery tomorrow, I'll be sure to report on our honeymoon.

----------


## mandroid

The dual source is 'useful' too..  Bridge & Magnetic, the builder put 29 frets in the neck

 so only room for 1 5 pole pickup

 piezo pieces in the bridge are another pickup. 

"Useful" in someones hands  I  mostly play my acoustic with other people in community Jam circles ..


 no Rock Bands Need Me.. in my  younger years or now..   :Whistling: 




...

----------


## digitalshrub

Hey all -- got my Mando-Strat in the mail last night. Proceeded to play it till I fell asleep with it on the couch, so I guess that's a good sign. 

I have a few predictable quibbles with it, but I think I may just start a new thread to increase potential feedback from y'all. Seems like most of the Mando-Strat/'caster threads are from a couple years ago, so maybe revisiting the subject won't be met with too many "but there are so many Mandocaster threads already!" responses.

Thanks all!

----------


## John Dough

Love my Mandostrat reissue. 
Got the moongazermusic.com 4 saddle bridge.

----------


## Kenny A

I thought I would give the op, digitalshrub, an update on the Fender FM60e I've been fussing with for the last month or so, fwiw.  I ordered a set of bridge saddles off eBay for the for the princely sum of $3.56, airmail shipping included from China. (go figure.  I couldn't ship a box across the street for $3.56 much less actually include something inside the box.). Anyhow, I digress.  The new saddles, with slight modification solved the string height issue.  The strings could now lay right down on the fretboard if so desired.  It's much more enjoyable to play with the lower action.  Some of the tinny twang disappeared as the new strings settled in and with the addition ff a compressor sustainer pedal the tone seemed to improve.  I got a price from Steve Ryder to build two new pickups for $150 dollars, shipping included but am holding off with that mod until I give it time for the new sound to grow on me or not.  I give it more playing time each day now (about 2 hours a day) with an equal amount of time on the BlueStar.  I will probably keep the instrument for now and, who knows, it may end up as my go to instrument.  At 70 change don't come easy!   Hope your enjoying the new Mandostrat, digitalshrub.  Good luck to you.   Ken

----------


## digitalshrub

Kenny, glad to hear your FM60e has been working out well with those mods. What kind of replacement saddles/bridge did you order?

Unfortunately, the replacement bridge I ordered from Moongazer got lost in the mail, and I doubt I'll spend another 60 bucks to get another one. 

I've been working out of town for a few weeks, and playing my Mandostrat thru a little Vox AC4TV that I shipped to my hotel. The instrument has grown on me quite a bit (at least its clean tone), though the intonation issues that start around the 10th fret (and on the open A string) keep it from being giggable without further setup work.

----------


## Kenny A

The saddles were standard guitar string saddles.  I opted not to modify the originals just in case I screwed something up.  

For what it's worth, digitalshrub, I had the same intonation problem on my fender Mandostrat and when I sent it out for a setup, the luthier merely replaced the original barrels with offset ones similar to what is used on a telecaster, I believe.  In any case, it solved the problem with basically no cost.  I still have the original bridge with just a slight mod.

I picked up a little Vox AC30 to use with my electrics when using an an amp isn't' feasible.  It's used with headphones.  It has reverb, chorus and delay built into it.  It really sounds fantastic!  

Too bad about the loss of the bridge.  Too bad the shipper didn't opt for tracking.  Good luck to you, my friend.   Ken

----------


## digitalshrub

Kenny, that's funny that you mention the Vox AC30 Amplug, I've been considering getting one of those. How is the clean tone on it? I was concerned that despite all those effects, it might only have a rock sound. Vox is supposedly releasing several new Amplugs this spring, including one specifically called 'Clean' so I was thinking of holding out till then.

----------


## mandroid

I suspect the market numbers are biggest on rock  guitar..  & they want   distortion...




 :Whistling:

----------


## Kenny A

The VoxAC30 is a nice clean sound with no distortion.  The effects can be added to the clean sound.   Ken

----------


## Verne Andru

I have 2 of the older ones - the Lead and Twin. I tried most of them and settled on these.

The Lead has a nice delay and absolutely gobs of gain but it cleans up really nicely. This is my fave with my FM60E. I liked the Satriani high-gain model as well, but there's still noise in the signal even when on low gain settings. I went with the Lead since it has almost as much gain/tone and no noise.

The Twin has a name reminiscent of the Fender Twin but it is actually meant to be like the Roland Jazz Chorus the jazz folks love. It has a cool chorus effect and about as much gain as the AC30 model, IIRC. It also cleans up nicely. I like this one with my jazz guitars and bass.

I know Vox has some new models, which I can't speak to, but I highly recommend the ones I've got. I use rechargeable batteries - I have a few sets that I rotate through a set of Sennheiser wireless headphones for it's charging station. Since its always on, batteries are always charged right up when needed.

----------


## digitalshrub

Good to know, Verne and Kenny! Sounds like I'd better demo a bunch of Amplugs in person with my Mandocaster. My main axe these days is a Tele with a recessed input jack, which I've heard doesn't work with the Amplugs, so I'll have to test that hearsay as well. I do (pretend to) play a lot of jazz lately, so maybe that Twin is a good match.

----------


## mandroid

Soldering up a jack and plug .. to plug into that recessed input jack plate is pretty simple.


Then an Innie is turned into an Outie..



 :Whistling:

----------


## digitalshrub

> Soldering up a jack and plug .. to plug into that recessed input jack plate is pretty simple.
> 
> 
> Then an Innie is turned into an Outie..


I ended up getting the AC30 version of the Vox Amplug yesterday. Works great with the Mandocaster, and just fine with the Tele too, in spite of the recessed input jack.

Doubt I'll use the effects much, but reverb is nice to have. Thanks for your input, everyone!

----------

